# Chili



## TNJAKE (Sep 20, 2020)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Been cool mornings here in middle Tennessee for about the last 3 days so chili was calling my name. I've been making this recipe and tweaking for the last 15 years. 7 years in a row I'm church chili champion. This year will be 8 lol. All jokes aside we love this and so does anyone we share it with. I'm gonna give my recipe. I don't wanna but I've been drinking. Here goes........btw don't share with my church folk lol.

I start off by dicing a large onion. Got 2.5lb of 90/10 beef going in a skillet. Any beef works for this. I've used deer, moose, buffalo. All works well. Added half the onion to the beef and cooked till done
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then drain. After that I Brown 1.5lb hot ground sausage and the remaining onion
	

		
			
		

		
	






Placed all meat in my pot with one 12oz beer, 3c of water,8oz tomato sauce, 5 cloves minced garlic and a few dashes of louisiana hot sauce. Then add in the spices
•3T chili powder
•6 beef bouillon cubes or 2T better than bouillon
•2T cumin
•2t paprika
•2t oregano leaves
•1t unsweetened cocoa
•2t white sugar
•.5t coriander
	

		
			
		

		
	






All into the pot with everything else. Stirred up and bring to a boil
	

		
			
		

		
	






After an hour covered added 2 cans of kidney beans. The Texans will raise issue with this and say it's not chili. Luckily I'm not a Texan I'm an American so this is perfect. Beans mixed in
	

		
			
		

		
	






Let it simmer for a couple more hours or how long ever you want. This is getting close
	

		
			
		

		
	






Made me a bowl. Fritos in the bottom. Extra sharp cheddar, sour cream and green onions
	

		
			
		

		
	






For all you chili fans out there you won't be disappointed by this recipe. It's spicy but not hot. I love it. Chili dogs tomorrow!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 20, 2020)

Great lookin chili.     I am a bean chili guy.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 20, 2020)

Awesome looking chili. Bet you beat the 48's seven time record!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 20, 2020)

Dang Jake, that looks awesome! I'm gonna give it try next go around on the chili!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great lookin chili.     I am a bean chili guy.


 wow all this time I was thinking you were a jelly bean guy. Looks good jake


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2020)

Man that looks great Jake! That pic in the bowl made me almost lick the phone screen!! Money.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep, okay... I'd try a bowl of that chile.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 20, 2020)

Absolutely yummy looking! I'm a non-bean guy (don't like the texture in chili or soups). My Texan wife likes beans. Go figure. My solution: puree the beans. Thickens, flavors, and fakes out my brain.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 21, 2020)

Great looking chili.  Thanks for sharing recipe.  I am Texan and put beans in mine but use pinto.  When I did chili cook offs I would puree the beans and put them in there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2020)

Good looking chili!
And a chili dog sounds real good to me right now!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 21, 2020)

That looks really good Jake! Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2020)

Yup---I could go for a Big Bowl of that right now, to warm me up.
My Heat came on this morning for the first time this season!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mike243 (Sep 21, 2020)

Looks great, I cheat and use Bushes Chili Magic,


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great lookin chili.     I am a bean chili guy.


Thanks Adam. Glad you cleared that up. There was a rumor that you were a jelly bean guy


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Awesome looking chili. Bet you beat the 48's seven time record!


Lol thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Dang Jake, that looks awesome! I'm gonna give it try next go around on the chili!


Thanks Travis let me know what you think. My kids won't eat anyone elses anymore


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> wow all this time I was thinking you were a jelly bean guy. Looks good jake


Thanks flatbroke


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks great Jake! That pic in the bowl made me almost lick the phone screen!! Money.


Lol thanks jeff it's pretty tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Yep, okay... I'd try a bowl of that chile.


Lol appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Absolutely yummy looking! I'm a non-bean guy (don't like the texture in chili or soups). My Texan wife likes beans. Go figure. My solution: puree the beans. Thickens, flavors, and fakes out my brain.


Thanks ray. Never thought about pureed beans but wouldn't be against it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Great looking chili.  Thanks for sharing recipe.  I am Texan and put beans in mine but use pinto.  When I did chili cook offs I would puree the beans and put them in there.


Thanks Brian. It's a pretty tasty chili. Pintos wouldn't hurt a thing


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking chili!
> And a chili dog sounds real good to me right now!
> Al


Thanks Al. I tore the chili dog up


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks really good Jake! Like!


Appreciate it steve!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I could go for a Big Bowl of that right now, to warm me up.
> My Heat came on this morning for the first time this season!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear. Give it a try sometime. It's an easy recipe. Cooling off around here as well


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, I cheat and use Bushes Chili Magic,


Thanks mike. Never heard of that


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Placed all meat in my pot with one 12oz beer, 3c of water,8oz tomato sauce, 5 cloves minced garlic and a few dashes of louisiana hot sauce. Then add in the spices
> •3T chili powder
> •6 beef bouillon cubes or 2T better than bouillon
> •2T cumin
> ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2020)

Coriander on the right of the sugar. Unsweetened Cocoa on the left of sugar. Let me know how you like it


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2020)

I missed this the first time . Love a good pot of chili . I've seen the cola used but have not tried it . 
Chili mac and chili dogs , I could eat anytime . 
Nice work Jake .


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I missed this the first time . Love a good pot of chili . I've seen the cola used but have not tried it .
> Chili mac and chili dogs , I could eat anytime .
> Nice work Jake .


Thanks bud the Cocoa adds a nice flavor profile. Give it a try sometime


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Cocoa adds a nice flavor profile.


Damn , had a late night last night . I read that as " unsweetened cola " I looked at the ingredient pic , and was thinking  wonder where he gets that dried cola  ? I sat to close to the cooler and watched some John Wayne movies last night .


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Damn , had a late night last night . I read that as " unsweetened cola " I looked at the ingredient pic , and was thinking  wonder where he gets that dried cola  ? I sat to close to the cooler and watched some John Wayne movies last night .


Lmao I assumed autocorrect got ya. You're explanation was way better. Made me lol for real


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this one.
But yeah, adding the cocoa powder gives chili a deeper more complex flavor. 
I guess that is one way to describe it.
And the chili does not taste like chocolate.

Good looking chili Jake.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Not sure how I missed this one.
> But yeah, adding the cocoa powder gives chili a deeper more complex flavor.
> I guess that is one way to describe it.
> And the chili does not taste like chocolate.
> ...


Thanks Stuart. And agree on the deeper complexity. I love it in chili


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 8, 2020)

this sounds great, very similar to mine i do put some green pepper in it .  But never did cocoa or sugar.  Will try it out on the pot I am planning on making this week,  My grandkids don't like the beans by pureeing the beans do you use less beans when you do this  will try it to make grandkids happy and no hot sauce or cayenne pepper either I add that to my bowl


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

I've never pureed the beans. Use mine whole. Let me know how you like the Cocoa. Maybe 

 noboundaries
 can help you with the bean question


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2020)

I just dump a can of beans in the blender and turn them into a liquid. Add a little water or beef stock if necessary to thin. Seasoned black beans are my preference, but Bushes has a line of flavored beans, any one of which will work. 

I tried refried beans once in the chili. Nope. Did not work.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 8, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I just dump a can of beans in the blender and turn them into a liquid. Add a little water or beef stock if necessary to thin. Seasoned black beans are my preference, but Bushes has a line of flavored beans, any one of which will work.
> 
> I tried refried beans once in the chili. Nope. Did not work.


thanks will try it that way sounds like a plan,


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 8, 2020)

Missed this one Jake but still looks fantastic months later  ! Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Missed this one Jake but still looks fantastic months later  ! Thanks for sharing your recipe


Thanks bud


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice looking meal here but I have to disagree.  What you have made here is stew, not chili. As soon as those beans hit the mixture it becomes stew!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Texas Cookin' said:


> Nice looking meal here but I have to disagree.  What you have made here is stew, not chili. As soon as those beans hit the mixture it becomes stew!



Cool I figured a disgruntled texan would show up sooner or later


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Dec 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Cool I figured a disgruntled texan would show up sooner or later


Ha, not disgruntled just pulling your leg.  You have some great looking cooks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Texas Cookin' said:


> Ha, not disgruntled just pulling your leg.  You have some great looking cooks. Thanks for posting.


Lol thanks bud I appreciate it


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 11, 2021)

Been so long can't remember how it taste.  Time to make.  Have you tried adding diced tomatoes?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Been so long can't remember how it taste.  Time to make.  Have you tried adding diced tomatoes?


Sorry Brian I missed this. I have made chili with diced tomatoes. It's not for me but tweak to your tastes. Just not a huge fan of tomato heavy chili. I actually have a pot cooking right now. Cold front coming through. Pics later


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Sorry Brian I missed this. I have made chili with diced tomatoes. It's not for me but tweak to your tastes. Just not a huge fan of tomato heavy chili. I actually have a pot cooking right now. Cold front coming through. Pics later


I kind of messed that one up.  I used some froze left over brisket and texture was just not what I was wanting.  Your chili as written is great!   A local pub/restaurant has some great chili and I know the manager.  He gave me the ingredients, only 5, but not the amounts.  One more time and I think I have it.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, I missed this one too. Fantastic looking chili, Jake. Many thanks for the recipe.  Filed it as 'Jake's Church Chili'.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 5, 2021)

Dang Jake, I somehow missed this one!
But Heck yeah! That’s straight up comfort food. We make Chile beans similar to this often enough. We are New Mexican (Chicano) not southwestern Texan. But I’d totally hit your Chile beans. Yes sir that’s good stuff for sure.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I kind of messed that one up.  I used some froze left over brisket and texture was just not what I was wanting.  Your chili as written is great!   A local pub/restaurant has some great chili and I know the manager.  He gave me the ingredients, only 5, but not the amounts.  One more time and I think I have it.


Yeah I remember you posting it now. Butcher had ground ribeye so that's what I used for the beef tonight


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Wow, I missed this one too. Fantastic looking chili, Jake. Many thanks for the recipe.  Filed it as 'Jake's Church Chili'.


Thanks Colin.......Jakes church chili sounds better than Jakes drunk chili lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Dang Jake, I somehow missed this one!
> But Heck yeah! That’s straight up comfort food. We make Chile beans similar to this often enough. We are New Mexican (Chicano) not southwestern Texan. But I’d totally hit your Chile beans. Yes sir that’s good stuff for sure.


Thanks bud. For me it just ain't chili without beans!


----------



## DougE (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. For me it just ain't chili without beans!


According to a Texan I knew from another forum (he's dead and gone now) chili with beans isn't chili, it's Mexican succotash. That said, I make Mexican succotash and call it chili. We like beans in ours too.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

DougE said:


> According to a Texan I knew from another forum (he's dead and gone now) chili with beans isn't chili, it's Mexican succotash. That said, I make Mexican succotash and call it chili. We like beans in ours too.


Yeah Texans are a weird bunch


----------



## DougE (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah Texans are a weird bunch


They have their idea of what chili is, and it don't jive with what most people from everywhere else call chili. Maybe they are correct, but I still like mine with beans. I do, however prefer stew meat in place of ground beef.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 5, 2021)

Without beans,,,,,,,,LMAO that funny!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Colin.......Jakes church chili sounds better than Jakes drunk chili lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Local country grocer had ground ribeye today. Mixed the beef with ground hot sausage as usual. Didn't change a thing
	

		
			
		

		
	












Bowl ain't pretty as I'd already mixed in sour cream, Fritos, cheese and green onions but this was fire!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 5, 2021)

Yeah, I’d be all over that bud.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I actually have a pot cooking right now. Cold front coming through. Pics later


I'm in for the finish... Looks great....


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm in for the finish... Looks great....


Unless you are waiting for the ultimate finish which will be after my first cup off coffee in the morning you skipped right over it lol


----------



## DougE (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Local country grocer had ground ribeye today. Mixed the beef with ground hot sausage as usual. Didn't change a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, Id eat enough of that till I couldn't even move if I wanted to.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

DougE said:


> Yea, Id eat enough of that till I couldn't even move if I wanted to.


Was tasty for sure thanks


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Unless you are waiting for the ultimate finish which will be after my first cup off coffee in the morning you skipped right over it lol


What I meant to say was I like the finish...lol...


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> What I meant to say was I like the finish...lol...


Lmao gotcha......I won't send you a pm in the morning then!


----------



## DougE (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Unless you are waiting for the ultimate finish which will be after my first cup off coffee in the morning you skipped right over it lol


Ewww, I just now got that ............


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

DougE said:


> Ewww, I just now got that ............


That looks great and I think I've seen enough tonight


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Dang Jake, don't know how I missed this one.

But it looks real good.

Bookmarked   

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## sandyut (Dec 6, 2021)

great lookin chili Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dang Jake, don't know how I missed this one.
> 
> But it looks real good.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Good to see ya


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2021)

sandyut said:


> great lookin chili Jake!


Appreciate it Dave!


----------

